
Bernard Lietaer, an Architect of the Euro, to Keynote Bitcoin Wednesday - generalseven
https://www.bitcoinwednesday.com/speakers/bernard-lietaer/
======
generalseven
One of the world's authorities on the design and implementation of currency
systems and author of Money and Sustainability, Professor Lietaer has become
one of the leading critics of fiat money systems...

See [https://www.bitcoinwednesday.com/event/bitcoin-
wednesday-47/](https://www.bitcoinwednesday.com/event/bitcoin-wednesday-47/)
for the full conference program.

------
grizzles
I find this surprising. For >30 years, Prof Lietaer has always maintained that
currencies need to be backed by something such as a basket of goods. Bitcoin
is backed by nothing. I hope he says it again, because it's true.

